# Catering Start up- Detroit Area



## mordopaul (Jan 21, 2010)

Hello fellas, anyone in the Metro D area interested in joining a team in dishing out solid catering parties, let me know (all types/sizes). we are looking for talented cooks that are both creative and efficient, our cuisine will be customized to our customers. we are also looking for certified Kitchens to lease on an event basis.


----------

